
Global temperature continues to cool - kevitivity
https://wattsupwiththat.com/2017/11/01/global-temperature-continues-to-cool/
======
basicplus2
There is a 19 year nutation cycle of the earth due to the moon, and there is
the 11 year solar cycle, and how these interact with each other give most of
the short term variability.

But unless you have been actively aware of and remember the weather for 100
years or more you are not going to recognise the full range of possible
changes just in the short term, let alone the slightly less short term like
the 20,000 year nutation etc etc

